# ICSI Treatment



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

I've recently had ICSI Treatment and because of my age was only put on 100 of puregon and so only produced 5 eggs.  Can you tell me if this is normal as I havent been given alot of information about this.  They just said that they would up the dose next time to 150.

Sarah


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Sarah
I had a poor responce when on my 1st IVF and so on my 2nd cycle I was given a higher dose.
I think with your 1st cycle they start every1 on a lower  dose as they are not sure how your ovaries will react to the drugs.
Maybe because of your age they thought your were more at risk from ovarian hyperstimulation.

                Sarah xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Doesn't suprise me that you were on such a low dosage. Your age does play a big part in that decision as you were a prime candidate to have OHSS. Now they know more about how your body responds they can put you on a higer dosage. 
Good luck for your next try.

Ruth


----------

